
Chaos Conf: Flagship Chaos Engineering Conference – September 28th San Francisco - tammybutow
https://chaosconf.splashthat.com/
======
tammybutow
Speakers:

@adrianco (AWS) @jessfraz (MSFT) @KoltonAndrus (Gremlin) @crochefolle
([http://OUI.Sncf](http://OUI.Sncf) ) @rondoftw (Twitter) @mccv (Turbine Labs)
@mikopawlikowski (Bloomberg) @mipsytipsy (Honeycomb) @tammybutow (Gremlin)
@Ana_M_Medina (Gremlin)

